# Fallo control portón



## mfi (Nov 4, 2015)

Buenas, a ver si podeis orientarme. Tengo un portalon que con un interruptor abre y cierra, lo que le pasa es que para abrirlo, pulsas y tarda mucho en abrir, le das una vez y puedes ir a tomar un café, cuando llegues está abierto, para cerrar normalmente cierra bien pero a veces también tarda en cerrar, creo que son mecánicos los finales de carrera, que puede ser?


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 4, 2015)

hay que ver a la salida de RX si recepciona en tiempo y forma el dato que viene desde el control... si hasta aca esta todo bien, de seguro es la rampa de control de potencia. Osea, desde el capacitor hasta el triac () eh visto con tiristores tambein )puede ser el problema


----------



## mfi (Nov 4, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> hay que ver a la salida de RX si recepciona en tiempo y forma el dato que viene desde el control... si hasta aca esta todo bien, de seguro es la rampa de control de potencia. Osea, desde el capacitor hasta el triac () eh visto con tiristores tambein )puede ser el problema



Hola, pues veré si localizo la rampa de control de potencia, de todos modos no entiendo como puede tardar. Ah, el interruptor para abrir es manual, se escucha el clic de un relé al darle, lo digo por si te referias a que tarda en procesar el dato de radio frecuencia

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 4, 2015)

Entonces es la rampa de control o el capacitor del motor


----------



## mfi (Nov 4, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Entonces es la rampa de control o el capacitor del motor



Y si fuera el capacitador del motor no fallaria tambien para bajar? porque para bajar normalmente no falla


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 4, 2015)

Hagamos una cosa; Si esta dentro de las posibilidades, sacate una foto de la placa de ambos lados... yo me estoy imaginando el control de motores xhinos que generalmente hay en los portones automaticos


----------



## mfi (Nov 4, 2015)

Ahí están, a ver si se te ocurre algo. Gracias


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 4, 2015)

al parecer son todos parecidos... fijate si en el manual no ha una seccion de jumper; Si siempre tenias este problema de retardo en la apertura, hayq eu ver como esta programado...
Si nunca paso esto, no alcance a ver si en la parte superior esta el pote de torque (tendrias que ver un triac, un potenciometro un diac y capacitores).. proba darle todo el torque y luego proba el porton... si sigue la demora, volvemos el pote a la posicion originianl,  y comentame si podes chequear el final de carrera (Porton Cerrado). Es una falla media rara, pero podria ser que este perdido el porton y que esta configurado el timer, por eso al cerrar, se para el motor...O sea, en algunos equipos podes configurar el tiempo de apertura o cerrado e interactuar con lso fines de carreras como si fueran paradas de emergencias; En este caso en particular, quizas cierra y se para por este tempo y el fin de carrera nunca se dio cuenta donde esta... hace las pruebas con multimetro y mucho cuidado de no quemar nada ni electrocutarte

edit: pensandolo bien... no te fijes el torque; ahora recuerdo que mencionaste que solo lo hace al abrir... saltea ese paso... fijate el final de carrera y el tema jumper


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 4, 2015)

¿Cómo es la trasmisión de potencia del motor al portón? ¿Es un engranaje elicoidal o una cremallera? Fijate en la lubricación. Puede estar endurecido allí, pues dices que se siente el relay activando. Prueba el condensador o cámbialo por otro para probar. Podría ser que fallase en un sentido. ¿El motor es de dos bobinados iguales? Por ahí busca la falla. mira se los dos bobinados dan la misma reactancia con una lámpara en serie, a ojo nomás, deberá encender igual. ¿El portón es batiente o de subida? Suerte.


----------



## mfi (Nov 5, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> al parecer son todos parecidos... fijate si en el manual no ha una seccion de jumper; Si siempre tenias este problema de retardo en la apertura, hayq eu ver como esta programado...
> Si nunca paso esto, no alcance a ver si en la parte superior esta el pote de torque (tendrias que ver un triac, un potenciometro un diac y capacitores).. proba darle todo el torque y luego proba el porton... si sigue la demora, volvemos el pote a la posicion originianl,  y comentame si podes chequear el final de carrera (Porton Cerrado). Es una falla media rara, pero podria ser que este perdido el porton y que esta configurado el timer, por eso al cerrar, se para el motor...O sea, en algunos equipos podes configurar el tiempo de apertura o cerrado e interactuar con lso fines de carreras como si fueran paradas de emergencias; En este caso en particular, quizas cierra y se para por este tempo y el fin de carrera nunca se dio cuenta donde esta... hace las pruebas con multimetro y mucho cuidado de no quemar nada ni electrocutarte
> 
> edit: pensandolo bien... no te fijes el torque; ahora recuerdo que mencionaste que solo lo hace al abrir... saltea ese paso... fijate el final de carrera y el tema jumper




La verdad es que parece que más o menos tarda siempre lo mismo en abrir, el problema es que es un portalón que ya estaba instalado y no tengo manual ni nada, solo lo que pone en la foto FOR-MG, ese es el problema, voy a revisar los finales de carrera a ver que encuentro.

Gracias





aquileslor dijo:


> ¿Cómo es la trasmisión de potencia del motor al portón? ¿Es un engranaje elicoidal o una cremallera? Fijate en la lubricación. Puede estar endurecido allí, pues dices que se siente el relay activando. Prueba el condensador o cámbialo por otro para probar. Podría ser que fallase en un sentido. ¿El motor es de dos bobinados iguales? Por ahí busca la falla. mira se los dos bobinados dan la misma reactancia con una lámpara en serie, a ojo nomás, deberá encender igual. ¿El portón es batiente o de subida? Suerte.



pues tiene una cadena a ambos lados del portal arriba gira un eje y tira de las cadenas, es un portal grande que dobla por la mitad, esta todo bien engrasado.

Lo que voy a hacer es comprobar al darle al interruptor que mande electricidad al motor, a ver si tarda o lo hace al momento, entonces ya descarto que sea el modulo



Iba a probar ahora lo que dije pero me fije q creo que los finales de carrera son esas dos ruedas blancas, ya que en el portal en si no veo nada, 
que lio de portal por dios..


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 5, 2015)

Aquiles; so abre bien en un sentido y no en el otro,no entiendo la razon logica de la grasa ni mucho menos lo de cambiar el xapacitor...si funca de un lado,funca del otro...


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 5, 2015)

MFI, si, esas rueditas blancas son los finales de carrera. Prueba los finales de carrera a ver si cuando se presionan estos cierran bien o si hacen algun tipo de de falso contacto. Si eso funciona bien, pues trata de medir si le llega tensión al motor en forma inmediata luego de el accionamiento del botón manual, de esa forma podremos saber de donde viene la demora, si a causa del motor o de la placa de control.


----------



## aquileslor (Nov 5, 2015)

NO hablo de lógica, digo que hay que revisar bien la parte mecánica y le explico por donde. No solo hay que echarle la culpa a la electrónica. Y como he visto gusanos atascados...


----------



## mfi (Nov 6, 2015)

Buenas. acabo de comprobar los finales de carrera y están bien, acabo de probar la continuidad y da perfecto. Una duda, son dos finales y tienen un común los dos, ese comun que les da, masa? o positivo? de ser positivo me imagino que trabajara con bajo voltaje.

En breve voy a probar a ver si al pulsar para abrir envia electricidad al motor, para descartar si es del motor o del controlador.


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 6, 2015)

mfi dijo:
			
		

> Buenas. acabo de comprobar los finales de carrera y están bien, acabo de  probar la continuidad y da perfecto. Una duda, son dos finales y tienen  un común los dos, ese comun que les da, masa? o positivo? de ser  positivo me imagino que trabajara con bajo voltaje.


Pues si da masa o positivo va a depender de quien diseño la placa. Pero puedes hacer la prueba colocando la punta roja del tester en el común y con la punta negra tocar una masa, si aparece una tensión continua entonces es con salida positiva, de lo contrario es con salida de masa. La tensión con la que trabaja el común siempre es baja, por lo que no tengas miedo de tocar los cables de los finales de carrera.


			
				mfi dijo:
			
		

> En breve voy a probar a ver si al pulsar para abrir envia electricidad  al motor, para descartar si es del motor o del controlador.


Cuando tengas novedades de eso postea para ver como seguir ayudandote


----------



## mfi (Nov 6, 2015)

Ver el archivo adjunto 136572

Acabo de probar en los pines que van al motor y nada, no da nada, se escucha el clik de un relé al pulsar y justo un istante despues otro ruidito, no sé hai una foto que puse que se ven mini interrutores a lo mejor teniendo el manual al igual está programado para eso, pero bueno tampoco le encuentro mucho sentido a tener esa demora, no se para que puede servir, de todos modos siempre funciona igual, tarda lo mismo en abrir, a saber, lo ideal seria conseguir el manual pero cualquiera lo consigue solo sé lo que pone en las fotos


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 6, 2015)

Evidentemente la demora es del control, se ve que esta configurada de esa forma. Lo he visto en otras centrales la demora de apertura y de cierre pero no se para que es la de apertura. Podrias probar de cambiar los dip switch de posición, aun que eso conlleva a que no se sabe lo que estas modificando sin su manual. Cual es la procedencia de esa central? La compraron nueva, usada, simplemente aparecio?


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 6, 2015)

El rwtardo de apertura es para cuando estas en proximidades del vehiculo y te preparas para salir, .
Busque el manual en google, pero necesito mas datos por que por el nombre de esa hoja no encuentro nada


----------



## mfi (Nov 6, 2015)

juanma2468 dijo:


> Evidentemente la demora es del control, se ve que esta configurada de esa forma. Lo he visto en otras centrales la demora de apertura y de cierre pero no se para que es la de apertura. Podrias probar de cambiar los dip switch de posición, aun que eso conlleva a que no se sabe lo que estas modificando sin su manual. Cual es la procedencia de esa central? La compraron nueva, usada, simplemente aparecio?



Hola, los dip switch no serán para el mando RF, para el codido? No se si lo dije pero tiene un mando Rf, tambien hace lo mismo con el mando.

El portal no tengo ni p.... idea quien lo compró e instalo, resulta que fué un cambio de nave de empresa y me lo encontré así el antigüo dueño tampoco sabe, no sabe quien lo instalo ni porque está así, sus empleados lo pondrian así, no se, está la cosa un poco dificil....


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 6, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:
			
		

> El rwtardo de apertura es para cuando estas en proximidades del vehiculo y te preparas para salir, .
> Busque el manual en google, pero necesito mas datos por que por el nombre de esa hoja no encuentro nada


Si yo tambien lo habia buscado antes pero sin resultados, la informacion de esa etiqueta es insuficiente para encontrarlo. Fijate si hay alguna marca en la placa o algun otro dato que pueda ayudar en la busqueda del manual.

PD: lo veo un poco al pepe esa función pero bueno, cada uno es un mundo


----------



## mfi (Nov 6, 2015)

torres.electronico dijo:


> El rwtardo de apertura es para cuando estas en proximidades del vehiculo y te preparas para salir, .
> Busque el manual en google, pero necesito mas datos por que por el nombre de esa hoja no encuentro nada



Esque no tengo nada más... solo el nombre ese que sale en las fotos, no se como puedo averiguar algo más de datos me c.... en todo!





juanma2468 dijo:


> Si yo tambien lo habia buscado antes pero sin resultados, la informacion de esa etiqueta es insuficiente para encontrarlo. Fijate si hay alguna marca en la placa o algun otro dato que pueda ayudar en la busqueda del manual.
> 
> PD: lo veo un poco al pepe esa función pero bueno, cada uno es un mundo



voy a intentar mirar algo más por la placa pero va a ser dificil... probaria los dip pero si son para el mando


----------



## torres.electronico (Nov 6, 2015)

Esa funcion es mas que nada para cocheras de edificios... con esta accion no dejas al auto esperando en subida, y o,no dejas mucho tiempo abierto el porton.
Busca en la placa algun numero, no sr...algo que ayude a encontrar mas datos...si no, nos estancamos aca


----------



## mfi (Nov 6, 2015)

Tiene puesto este número, a mi no me sale nada en la web... más cosas no le encuentro


----------



## juan47 (Nov 11, 2015)

Perdonad que me entrometa
Dices que cuando le das al pulsador de abrir, tanto en manual como a través del mando, no te llega corriente al motor?
Las dos ruletas, roja y blanca, si no recuerdo mal después de 15 años, son para la tenporización del motor en subida bajada y el otro para el tiempo en espera portón abierto
Los DIP son para programación, paso a paso, automático, con luz garaje , electro cerradura, etc
La placa, que se ve en las fotos primeras, que esta a la derecha insertada en un conector es el receptor de radio, el cual es programable con el pulsador que lleva incorporado en el circuito
Si abres el mando a distancia te percataras que no lleva ningún DIp

Prueba en abrir y mide si llega tensión en el bornero 
Prueba en cerrar y mide en el bornero
Puede ser que tengas que cambiar el relé de apertura

Como bien te han dicho los compañeros el tema del engrase es primordial
Prueba a desenclavar el motor y sube la puerta con la fuerza bruta, si no puedes o tienes que hacer mucha fuerza, piensa que el motor hace menos fuerza que tu, y al bajar el portón se cae a plomo tienes que poner peso en los contrapesos
La puerta tiene que subir y bajar con una fuerza mínima, como si la tuviera que abrir un niño


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 11, 2015)

juan47 dijo:
			
		

> Las dos ruletas, roja y blanca, si no recuerdo mal después de 15 años,  son para la tenporización del motor en subida bajada y el otro para el  tiempo en espera portón abierto


Esas ruletas de colores se llaman presets. Si tal vez pueda jugar moviendolos a ver si funcionan. Antes de moverlos marcalos con algo para en caso de no dar efecto sobre lo que tu quieres, poder volverlos a su lugar.


----------



## pppppo (Nov 11, 2015)

Yo me iria a una casa que venda este tipo de automatismo y saco fotocopia del manual.
El mio con el Switch 6 programa el primcipio y final de carrera por ej.Los otros 7 ni idea para que sirven si no leo manual.


----------



## juanma2468 (Nov 11, 2015)

pppppo dijo:
			
		

> Yo me iria a una casa que venda este tipo de automatismo y saco fotocopia del manual.


Desde ya sería la solución más rápida y efectiva, el tema es que no sabemos quien las vende   porque no tiene ningun tipo de marca/etiqueta/logo/n° de serie/referencia.


----------



## mfi (Nov 12, 2015)

Muchas gracias por la ayuda, en breve os diré que pasaba, llame a una empresa que se dedica a esto porque hay que darle solución rapido y no tengo mucho tiempo tampoco a estar con el, entonces a ver que me dicen.

Saludos.


----------



## juliocesar71 (Feb 16, 2018)

Saludos

solicito información de como encontrar el tiempo en que la corriente logra su mayor intensidad de rampa en la hoja de datos de los tiristores o cual es el método para obtener este dato.

Gracias


----------



## pandacba (Feb 17, 2018)

Que tiene que ver lo que estas preguntando con fallo en control de portón?


----------



## torres.electronico (Feb 17, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Que tiene que ver lo que estas preguntando con fallo en control de portón?



 yo supuse que quizas esta buscando un reemplazo ideal de alguna version media rara que use tiristores y no como el diseño super chino que implementa triac ... pero desues de pensar y pensar, me dio fiaca y no pregunte nada


----------



## Vitruvio (Feb 27, 2018)

Cambia el condensador del motor...

Saludos


----------



## juandepor338 (Mar 24, 2018)

Parcero vea*,* desconecte el motor y lo ensaya directo sin la central electr*ó*nica*,* si funciona sin fuerza o *h*ay q*ue* enpujarlo pa*ra* q*ue* arranque te tienes q*ue* fijar en el conde*n*sador de arranque o en el bobinado del motor*;* si funciona bien el problema est*á* en la etapa de potencia de la central*,* por lo general *siem*pre se le daña el triac o el aptocoplador q*ue* va despu*é*s del microcontrolador*,* verifique con un multimetro*,* alguna duda escribeme q*ue* en algo te puedo ayudar*,* yo reparo todo ese tipo de centrales para automatizaciones de puertas.


----------

